# Is there such thing as too much smoke?



## finsfree (Jun 6, 2013)

I tried grilling chicken thighs using only wood (Australian Pine). Australian Pine is in fact an oak not a pine, by the way.

The favor came out metaliic tasting...too much smoke? Temp was around 240 degree for about 1 hour. The meat was perfect just the taste was very bitter and metallic tatsing. This wasn't a new grill either been cooking on this thing for about 6 months.

My guess is when cooking with wood have an open flame? Closing the lid traps that thick smoke in and ruins the favor.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 6, 2013)

You might want to read this:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13

I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 6, 2013)

finsfree said:


> I tried grilling chicken thighs using only wood (Australian Pine). Australian Pine is in fact an oak not a pine, by the way.
> 
> The favor came out metaliic tasting...too much smoke? Temp was around 240 degree for about 1 hour. The meat was perfect just the taste was very bitter and metallic tatsing. This wasn't a new grill either been cooking on this thing for about 6 months.
> 
> My guess is when cooking with wood have an open flame? Closing the lid traps that thick smoke in and ruins the favor.


I'm not a stick burner, but I'm pretty sure that you have to let the wood burn down to the point where it's not giving out the thick smoke.


----------



## seenred (Jun 6, 2013)

To answer your question, yes, you can get too much smoke.  Your issue, however, sounds more like creosote buildup on the meat.  Its a harsh chemical in smoke that can result from poor air flow in your smoker allowing the heavy smoke to just sit on your meat.  You don't say what kind of smoker you're using, but surely it has an exhaust vent/damper of some kind.  As a rule, this needs to remain full open to allow the smoke/air to circulate and exit the cook chamber without sitting in there on your meat.  If you need to control temps, do so with you intake vents/dampers, or with smaller beginning fires.

Hope this helps.

It looks like this is your first post.  When you have a chance, stop over in the Roll Call forums and introduce yourself.  It'll give other members a chance to give you a proper welcome.

Good Luck!

Red


----------



## finsfree (Jun 6, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> To answer your question, yes, you can get too much smoke.  Your issue, however, sounds more like creosote buildup on the meat.  Its a harsh chemical in smoke that can result from poor air flow in your smoker allowing the heavy smoke to just sit on your meat.  You don't say what kind of smoker you're using, but surely it has an exhaust vent/damper of some kind.  As a rule, this needs to remain full open to allow the smoke/air to circulate and exit the cook chamber without sitting in there on your meat.  If you need to control temps, do so with you intake vents/dampers, or with smaller beginning fires.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Gotcha...Creosote...Interesting...

I have never heard of such a thing...and yes I was closing and opening the exhaust vent to adjust the temp due to windy conditions.

Thank you very much


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I think you can get too much smoke.  I call it the ashtray effect.  My family likes smoke flavoring to be a component of the flavor profile -- not the overpowering element.  However, I agree that you probably have creosote.  The thin blue smoke should kiss the meat on the way by.  I always ensure the top vent is open more than the bottom so the exhaust is clear to keep from getting the ashtray effect.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta paint the other side of the picture...creosote is in ALL smoke and does give the most flavor we love but when it get's out of whack is the problem.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 6, 2013)

I have heard that if you burn wood with bark on it, that contributes to the over smoked taste.

  Mike


----------



## daveomak (Jun 7, 2013)

finsfree, morning....  As a suggestion, build a fairly large fire.... Let it burn down until it is coals....  cook using the coals as the heat source.....  You can add a few small splits, that have been preheated, (some do that inside the smoker)....  or chunks.....  When using certain types of flavor woods, especially strong flavored ones, 15 - 30 minutes gives me the smokey flavor I'm looking for...  others, I can handle several hours of smoke...   Dave


----------



## finsfree (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the information.

By the way, my grill is an Oklahoma Joe offset smoker (very very nice gril). I just have to learn to master it.

So, this the 1st lesson learned....too much smoke...creosote...:(

I'm not doing that again!!!


----------



## billsfan53 (Jun 7, 2013)

When I smoke I only use enough for
Light smoke
I have a propane smoker and i crank it to
High until it starts to smoke then add the meat
and turn it down to 225
Always comes out great


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like your getting some good info to your problem...


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2013)

finsfree said:


> Gotcha...Creosote...Interesting...
> 
> I have never heard of such a thing...and yes I was closing and opening the exhaust vent to adjust the temp due to windy conditions.
> 
> Thank you very much


nasty stuff.

if it tastes like this....













50553_105163279524501_7796995_n.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 7, 2013






...........Do this













s141087316.gif



__ sqwib
__ Jun 7, 2013


----------



## finsfree (Jun 8, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> nasty stuff.
> 
> if it tastes like this....
> 
> ...


Gotcha! hahaha!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 8, 2013)

Australian Pine is a conifer, native to Australia, that has been imported to the US. While it is not strictly a pine as we know it, it is not a tree usually associated with BBQ.

It is  this tree- *  ** Casuarina equisetifolia - Australian pine**   , *it is not a member of the Quercus genus, which is the genus of the oak trees.                      
While your fire control may have played a part in the off taste, so may have your choice of wood.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is a thread pertaining to an Oklahoma Joe and creosote. It sounds like he was having same the issues.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127786/how-to-question-s


----------



## finsfree (Jun 10, 2013)

I've never tried any other wood yet, so this is all new to me. I live in South Florida so what would be my wood choices...only oak?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## finsfree (Jun 10, 2013)

By the way, the 2nd batch came out much better. No nasty tasting meat this time...less creosote.

Exhaust vent wide open.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 12, 2013)

finsfree said:


> I've never tried any other wood yet, so this is all new to me. I live in South Florida so what would be my wood choices...only oak?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


There is mango all over the place down here try that. I have friends that use A Pine and I don't like it...but they usually use it for wild pig.


----------



## expat smoker (Jun 12, 2013)

I would avoid mango wood, as it has the same toxins as poison ivy and while it may not bother some people, if someone with an alergy consumes it, then they could be in serious trouble.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 13, 2013)

I have used mango for years...no one and I mean no one has gotten sick. Most of the people that are senstitive to mango are sensitive to the skin of the fruit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2013)

There has to be a good supply of Orange Wood in So. FL. It yields a flavorful yet light smoke. Look for other fruit and nut woods as well...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2013)

crockadale said:


> I have used mango for years...no one and I mean no one has gotten sick. Most of the people that are sensitive to mango are sensitive to the skin of the fruit.


Crockdale, morning....  I am posting this link, not to dispute you, but to shed some light on the "possibilities" of the effects of using mango and mango wood...   Your statement does not give credence "Mango is safe", like the statement "I have made jerky for years without using cure #1 and never got botulism" does not make jerky safe to eat without using cure #1......

Evidently mango wood and the skin contain "stuff" that can cause some problems......  Safety practices should be followed, but that is up to the individual.....   we are NOT the safety police but try to educate our followers on this forum, with facts....

Judge for yourself about "potential problems" associated with the toxins in certain parts of the mango... feel free to search the definitions of words associated with the toxicity of the mango...  Dave

http://themangofactory.com/mango-articles2/mango-toxicity-to-hypersensitive-persons/

[h1]Mango Toxicity to Hypersensitive Persons[/h1]
by DOUG  on JUNE 17, 2009

The sap which exudes from the stalk close to the base of the fruit is somewhat milky at first, also yellowish-resinous. It becomes pale-yellow and translucent when dried. It contains mangiferen, resinous acid, mangiferic acid, and the resinol, mangiferol. It, like the sap of the trunk and branches and the skin of the unripe fruit, is a potent skin irritant, and capable of blistering the skin of the normal individual. As with poison ivy, there is typically a delayed reaction. Hypersensitive persons may react with considerable swelling of the eyelids, the face, and other parts of the body. They may not be able to handle, peel, or eat mangos or any food containing mango flesh or juice. A good precaution is to use one knife to peel the mango, and a clean knife to slice the flesh to avoid contaminating the flesh with any of the resin in the peel.

The leaves contain the glucoside, mangiferine. In India, cows were formerly fed mango leaves to obtain from their urine euxanthic acid which is rich yellow and has been used as a dye. Since continuous intake of the leaves may be fatal, the practice has been outlawed.

When mango trees are in bloom, it is not uncommon for people to suffer itching around the eyes, facial swelling and respiratory difficulty, even though there is no airborne pollen. The few pollen grains are large and they tend to adhere to each other even in dry weather. The stigma is small and not designed to catch windborne pollen. The irritant is probably the vaporized essential oil of the flowers which contains the sesquiterpene alcohol, mangiferol, and the ketone, mangiferone.

Mango wood should never be used in fireplaces or for cooking fuel, as its smoke is highly irritant.


----------

